# Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009



## Trader Paul (22 December 2008)

Moderators: ... a sticky for this thread, if you please ... !~!

Hi folks,

Here's an opportunity for longer-term traders to show us their 
stock tipping skills ..... 

Welcome to ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Place your entries in this thread. New tipster's always welcome.

Be VERY SURE of your entry, because NO CHANGES will be made ... !~!

ENTRY CONDITIONS

Please ensure that all entries are made in the following format and on one line.

poster (lower case) ASX CODE (UPPER CASE) L  (UPPER CASE) 

e.g.: poster XYZ L

Please post details on the same line as per the above example.

Leave one line space before greetings, salutations and 'stock ramping'.

Deadline for all entries: Midnight 31 December 2008.

..... and here's the rules:

1) Competition duration is for one year. Starting on:
Friday 2 January 2009 and ending Thursday 31 December 2009.


2) Only ONE stock (per year) may be nominated by any tipster ...
..... and only fully paid ordinary shares please.
No options, warrants or derivatives will be entered and stocks with
a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.


3) You must post a chart. No chart - no entry.

It is also desirable, that you briefly explain your reasons for making
your choice. The purpose of the chart is to clearly illustrate the
reasons for your choice.


4) You must obey the Forum rules.

i.e. ... no disrespect to other members.


5) Shorts are NOT allowed, period !~! 

6) Judge's decision is final and no correspondence will be entered
into and the winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs
the best in percentage terms between 02012009 and 31122009.


7) All entries will start with closing price, on 31122008.


8) Results will only be updated on a MONTHLY basis.

happy trading

paul



=====


----------



## So_Cynical (22 December 2008)

First in 

So_Cynical IMF L


----------



## grace (22 December 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> First in
> 
> So_Cynical IMF L




Geez So_Cynical, you took my pick!  Anyway, you'd better post up a chart and explanation per the rules, or I might just take it from you!


----------



## rico01 (22 December 2008)

rico01 SDL L

I,d like to nominate SDL as i think it could be ready for a bounce . seems to be at a support level and has good prospects in the next year with  a possible feasability study for it,s Camaroon project and wish i had money to buy more
  cheers all


----------



## noirua (22 December 2008)

There have been quite a lot of these competitions over the years that always seem to fizzle out.


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 December 2008)

coffeeking SOI L

with some contracts signed overseas, possibilty of incresed sales next year


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2008)

kennas KMN L

This turkey is the biggest dog on the ASX. Wooof!

But has some valuable crap in the ground.

Will either go into administration, or go up 1000%.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> First in
> 
> So_Cynical IMF L



No chart no pick SC!

Unless kennas comes to the rescue!


----------



## adobee (22 December 2008)

adobee AGO L





- Previous highs of $4+ when no ore dug or sale agreements in place
- Holes now dug, ore in the boat and sales agreements in place
- Further sale agreements should come forth throughout early next year
- Good position, no debt 100m cash to withstand world turmoil
- Strong gut feeling..


----------



## agro (22 December 2008)

agro LNC L

Linc has commenced work on bringing together two proven production processes known as Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) clean coal technology and Coal To Liquids (CTL). These processes have the potential to economically convert Queensland's vast "stranded" coal deposits into ultra clean liquid fuels.

By combining these two innovative processes Linc is poised to become a leading producer of these products both in Australia and across the world.


----------



## jonojpsg (22 December 2008)

jonojpsg OSH L

Definitely one to watch based on the big PNG LNG project.

http://www.marketwatch.com/tools/quotes/intchart.asp?symb=AU:OSH&sid=140260&dist=TQP_chart_date&freq=1&time=8

Sorry about the chart link - couldn't seem to get one on


----------



## grace (22 December 2008)

FER  L  please

Why?  Well, it was to be PES, but takeover offer today....also LNC, but already taken.

This is my third choice. 
The only company in the world to have a simple reliable diagnostic test for breast cancer for women under 40 years of age.

Will be available here in Australia early 2009, and then roll out around the world there after.

Has had some delays in commercialization, but getting very close now.

1 million tests per annum will yield $100 million profit.  Capitalization next to nothing.  Top 20 own over 90% - very tightly held.  Has some cash in the bank (probably = to market cap on todays price!).


----------



## Flip (22 December 2008)

Flip BPO L







I like the product. I has passed testing in Australia and is moving along nicely

http://www.bioprospect.com/projects_termilone.html


----------



## explod (22 December 2008)

I would like GDR but cannot post charts.

Why do we have to post charts anyway.  Fundamental analysis is very much more important over the longer term than charts or is ASF biased in that direction.  I could give a speel  on GDR but will await ajudication.


----------



## Real1ty (22 December 2008)

Real1ty IDL L

This is the first spec stock i have bought back into for the long term.

Industrea has been dragged down unfairly with the rest of the market and i could go on about why it will rebound but i will just let the stock price speak for itself.


----------



## Col Lector (22 December 2008)

col lector SGL L

NSW coal-seam-gas concept play. Holds entire Sydney Basin in 50/50 JV with AGK....ie. Wollongong to Newcastle & out to Merriwa. The JV recently announced 25000PJ Gas-in-place (GIP) in the "Hunter Project" portion of tenements.  The concept involves both supplying Newcastle & reversing the traditional pipeline flow Sydney>Newcastle. 
And also a whiff of an LNG project ex-Newcastle for extra spice....(see recent pres)
Now under new-management - the  industry expert driller& services AJL who hold 19.99% SGL fpo & options for more under a services agreement with the JV.
Sound familiar PES players?
The AOE/PES takeover (trading halt today) of scrip/$ values PES at >$600mill. Imo has to add further ++ve impetus to the AJL/SGL story given that PES has big acreage, but is a relative late-comer to proving up reserves...
Today's close of 0.275 values SGL at ~$110mill only. SGL has bounced from a Dec low of15 cents...was up 19% today.
AJL are cashed up...recently pocketted $259mill for their 70% of the Gloucester Project.
AGK also relatively loaded and now hold 50% of Sydney Basin JV, and 100% of the adjacent very complementary Gloucester project.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 December 2008)

kennas said:


> No chart no pick SC!
> 
> Unless kennas comes to the rescue!




Thanku kind sir...always pays to read the fine print.

And one good turn deserves another.....*explod's GDR chart* below



explod said:


> I would like GDR but cannot post charts.
> 
> Why do we have to post charts anyway.  Fundamental analysis is very much more important over the longer term than charts or is ASF biased in that direction.  I could give a speel  on GDR but will await adjudication.


----------



## TheAbyss (23 December 2008)

Col Lector - You best start looking for a new pick if SGL get bought out they no longer exist. Happened to me with QGC this year although they are still listed this month so i may get the prize with any luck.

SGL was a good choice either way. AJL may be the one for you or ESG?


----------



## Col Lector (23 December 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Col Lector - You best start looking for a new pick if SGL get bought out they no longer exist. Happened to me with QGC this year although they are still listed this month so i may get the prize with any luck.
> 
> SGL was a good choice either way. AJL may be the one for you or ESG?




An interesting dilemma, The Abyss...but could be worse...partic as I hold AJl/SGL & AGK...
AJL will be stuffed with cash if AGK makes a play for 100% SGL..what are they up to?. It is possible that AJL may retain some equity in SGL given the representation on the SGL board but perceived conflict of interest may override this.
Ah well....might have to be content contesting first in the December comp (tipping SGL)....just have a couple of days to overhaul the #%**!! in first place cruising with PES....


----------



## tigerboi (23 December 2008)

tigerboi:HEG on track to increase production in 2009...tb


----------



## Lucky_Country (23 December 2008)

Lucky_Country BAU

Bauxite Resources Ltd

Stronger for ever super cycle !


----------



## Dowdy (23 December 2008)

Dowdy MST L
Metalstorm

Don't know why you want a graph but here's one anyway.....







Only choose this because the government always spends too much on defence and R&D so i don't think it'll fall too much.


----------



## namrog (23 December 2008)

Was going to go for LNC again, but too late, and worse thing is, it will probably start the new year at or near its lows. Best of luck mate.

So I will go for Australias premier gold play LGL , may not win the comp, but will leave a lot of others behind.

Has gone for a run in 2001, 2005, why not 2009, though expecting this to happen later in the year, and continue into 2010 .

Profitable, and producing a product that has withstood the test of time as a real store of wealth in troublesome times.

Best of luck to all who trade and invest, throughout the comming year.

Re Joe.


----------



## white_crane (23 December 2008)

white_crane GDY L

With all the carbon trading, eco-friendly, kyoto etc going on, geothermal power just might get some investment from the government and private sectors.


----------



## Green08 (25 December 2008)

I would like to nominate Green Rock  GRK

I cleared this with Joe first: :band

He said he would post the chart for me later!  Thank you Thank you Joe - Have a wonderful Christmas:wreath

I believe they have a future in 2009 with their technology. I don't have any holdings in this.


----------



## JTLP (26 December 2008)

jtc CVN L

Ok please excuse me but I can't post charts (limited time etc) but I would like to nominate CVN.

The growing cash and reserves (to be updated in early '09), strategic growth throughout S.E Asia via acquistions and JV's, fantastic acreage and low costs, SP has been absolutely hammered so nice base to bounce back from...

+

Lots more drilling for '09 and no debt


----------



## namrog (26 December 2008)

namrog said:


> Was going to go for LNC again, but too late, and worse thing is, it will probably start the new year at or near its lows. Best of luck mate.
> 
> So I will go for Australias premier gold play LGL , may not win the comp, but will leave a lot of others behind.
> 
> ...




Forgot to use the correct entry format, so here it is.

namrog   LGL  L.


----------



## justiceotp (26 December 2008)

justiceotp BBI L


----------



## travwj (26 December 2008)

Travwj IAU L

Debt free, hedge free, gold price still going strong.


----------



## Bomba (26 December 2008)

Bomba WMT L

- U price on its way back up
- money in the bank during these tough times


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 December 2008)

trillionaire#1  MEO L

gas exploror with some potential large upside
the tassie shoal methanol project could prove fruitful soonish.


----------



## doctorj (27 December 2008)

doctorj BNB L

For comedy value...

PS. Sorry about the format of the chart.  Having issues...


----------



## brerwallabi (29 December 2008)

brerwallabi MDL L


Just about to pour their first gold, timing is perfect.
There is more to this company then the chart, it tends to look the some as many gold companies.


----------



## enigmatic (30 December 2008)

Enigmatic ARU L


----------



## UMike (31 December 2008)

umike KZL L

With metal prices set to rebound this hopefully will sneak into the top spot by Dec 09


----------



## Gundini (31 December 2008)

Gundini RIM L

Thanks Paul,

Rimfire is an extremely low cost explorer, has an experienced, hard working, and persistent team, who look for precious metals in areas that have a proven resource history. Platinum, Gold, and Diamonds are their focus.

Entry level is low risk @ 0.013c, and while they only have a market cap of $4mil, they are very efficient! 

It is well worth while going through their website and audiocasts:

www.rimfire.com.au


----------



## Aargh! (31 December 2008)

Aargh! CVN L

With low production costs, continued exploration success and hopefully a recovering oil price should see CVN have a strong showing this new year.


----------



## dutchie (31 December 2008)

The winner will need to get 500% + this year.

So many good prospects at such low prices.

Good analysis everyone!

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Mickel (31 December 2008)

mickel CNX L

Having trouble posting a graph. Can you help me out, please Joe ? 

Another underground coal gasification coy. Had a rollercoaster ride in 2008 with S/P up over 80c at one stage. Now into a trial period of producing commercial quanities of syn gas. Hopefully many positive announcements in 2009.

Finished this year up 4c today to 29.5c


----------



## Trader Paul (31 December 2008)

paul CTP L

Hi folks,

CTP ..... though the management are not on my Christmas-car list,
we cannot deny the strong and positive time cycles, that are expected
to surface, in 2009 ..... 

Updated CTP chart, below.

Happy New Year 2009 to all ... !~!

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (2 January 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ..... it seems a lot of regular 
posters have not entered the 2009 challenge, yet ..... so, to give 
everybody an further opportunity to enter, the final deadline has been 
moved, to:

                Midnight ... Sunday 04102009

..... get your entry in, pronto and if you have not entered, due to not
being able to post a chart ..... just enter, as somebody will pick up the 
slack and post a chart on your behalf, i am sure ... 

And folks, if you are stilling hurting from the 2008 challenge ..... never
mind, just move on, with another pick in the 2009 Tipping Competition ..... 

Happy trading to all, in 2009.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## ormond (2 January 2009)

ormond ORE L

Forgotten how to post a chart so if someone could help in this department.

Been following this co for a while as they are in 2 high demand commodities being lithuim and potash.

Share price has held up very well over the last 12 months which is a rarety
for a spec miner.


----------



## rico01 (2 January 2009)

ormond said:


> ormond ORE L
> 
> Forgotten how to post a chart so if someone could help in this department.
> 
> ...




Hope it,s about to break up for you


----------



## tigerboi (2 January 2009)

trader paul who won the 2008 comp?thx tigerboi


----------



## ormond (2 January 2009)

rico01 said:


> Hope it,s about to break up for you




Many thanks for the chart rico01
cheers ormond


----------



## tigerboi (2 January 2009)

tigerboi said:


> tigerboi:HEG L on track to increase production in 2009...tb




Just re enter paul with the correct code....HEG L


----------



## prawn_86 (2 January 2009)

Lets have a stab at another risky one:

Prawn_86 PLT L


----------



## grace (2 January 2009)

tigerboi said:


> trader paul who won the 2008 comp?thx tigerboi




namrog - he was ahead pretty well all year with LNC Linc Energy.


----------



## sinner (2 January 2009)

sinner RMS L

I am already up 53% on this since entry on 24th Nov.

As a double play with longer scope, I am holding RMSOC (expires Jun 2010, strike @ $1.50).

Turned onto it by a friend, I like the low risk low cost nature of operations. Current POG allows them to process the dirt they would normally dump to fund operations. Even if POG goes down they can use their high grade stuff to bump up the content of poor dirt later. Own their own processing stuff. Good efforts to help out the natives. 

I expect to be able to take profits and play for free sooner rather than later.

IMO there is still some deflationary risk with gold as a possible that could wipe out the goldbugs, but other than currency diversified cash, there is not much else I'm willing to hold!


----------



## Gundini (2 January 2009)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ..... it seems a lot of regular
> posters have not entered the 2009 challenge, yet ..... so, to give
> ...




Ok Paul, so does this mean:

Those of us who put in their selection, keep it and get any benifit of gain prior to the deadline or:

If our selection has gone pear shaped between now and April, we can ditch it and make another selection, or:

We just cancel our selection, and wait till April to choose?



BTW: How does an annual comp start in March? Does it also finish in March 2010?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (2 January 2009)

Can I please add Bluglass BLG to the mix?
I think they have a good team working on the commercialization of the technology. They have been smashed like everything but I am a hopeful shareholder.
This is the only stock I own other than Streettracks ETF STW. So its my little specy.
I read this site everyday and love the info but alas its all still over my head so for me its etf's.

Best of luck in 09.

May all your money troubles last as long as your new years resolutions.

G


----------



## justiceotp (2 January 2009)

I think he means this Sunday night coming 4/1/2009.


----------



## drillinto (2 January 2009)

Every portfolio should have at least 5% in gold.

My surprise for 2009 is Tanami Gold [TAM].

Please do visit www.tanami.com.au for the company profile 
and other pertinent information.

Have a good year, Trader Paul !


----------



## Gundini (2 January 2009)

justiceotp said:


> I think he means this Sunday night coming 4/1/2009.




Yeah , he would mean Sunday for sure.

Just my pick went up 15% on the first day, wanted to lock it in!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (2 January 2009)

Shrewd Crude CUE L

cue have 5% of the Maari oilfield which starts first production from its Maari oilfield in 40 days....
ramping up to 35,000 BOPD before August...
Manaia tie in ramping up further...
exciting Matariki prospect...
also, oyong gas production...
current revenues...
I will explain the oil outlook on another thread....
sorry for no graph....

http://www.cuenry.com.au/

.^sc


----------



## Trader Paul (2 January 2009)

justiceotp said:


> I think he means this Sunday night coming 4/1/2009.






That's correct Justiceotp ... 04012009 =  4th January 2009 ... 

..... and the closing prices, at 31122008 will be used for the opening 
prices in the comp, Gundini ..... so rest easy ..... 

happy days

  paul

P.S .... for 2008 results, look in the 2008 thread, tigerboi ... !~!



=====


----------



## resourceboom (2 January 2009)

resourceboom CFE L

Hi TP, the chart doesn't illustrate any reasons for my choice.

My reasons are that it is about 1/2 its cash backing with significant other assets,
iron ore prices should recover with more chinese steel production starting to come online now.
Question mark over management, but I believe they can get the best value for SH's.
I hope this company can increase to approx $1 over the period, as I hold personally as well!

Good luck all, hope 09 is great!!


----------



## Gundini (2 January 2009)

Trader Paul said:


> That's correct Justiceotp ... 04012009 =  4th January 2009 ...
> 
> ..... and the closing prices, at 31122008 will be used for the opening
> prices in the comp, Gundini ..... so rest easy .....
> ...




Thanks Paul, I can sleep easy now, cheers!


----------



## Trader Paul (5 January 2009)

Hi folks,

Attached below is the entry list for the Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... 

Please check your entries, as it is easy to make a mistake or omission, on this end.

Happy trading to all traders here, in 2009.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (31 January 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ..... 

..... results at 30012009, attached below.

Two stocks were suspended in January 2009 ... GDR and BNB,
so explod and Doctor J can enter the competition again, but
the starting price will be at the close, on 30012009 .....

...... any further suspensions will be treated in the same manner,
until the end of March 2009 ..... after that, any further suspensions
will mean the end of the road for the tipper(s) concerned.

have a great weekend all

        paul



=====


----------



## eladamrine (1 February 2009)

Hi, not sure if i meet the requirements. But can i have Rubicon Japan Trust (RJT) please. Thanks!


----------



## Trader Paul (28 February 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 .....

..... results at 27922009, attached below.

A close tussle between the top three placegetters, right now 
and a devastating result for Trillionaire#1, as MEO failed to 
come up with the goods ..... !~!

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 April 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 31032009, attached below.

... with Gordon Gecko still in the top three placegetters, right now ... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (4 May 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 30042009, attached below .....

..... UMike and So_Cynical have opened up a significant lead over the
rest of the field, in April ... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## ricee007 (20 May 2009)

Ohh, KZL up to $1.25 as well. Really going well (Y)


----------



## Trader Paul (30 May 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 29052009, attached below ..... 

..... UMike is still in the lead and the top 7 players have stocks with
gains of more than 100% ..... nice work ... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Bomba (1 June 2009)

Hi TP

my WMT has gone from WMT to WMTDA and is now IDG


----------



## Trader Paul (30 June 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 30062009, attached below.

CVN has hit the front ..... and the top 6 players have
stocks with gains of more than 100% ..... nice work ..... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 August 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 31072009, attached below .....

 ..... tons of changes this past month, with a tight battle for the
lead, between ORE and MEO and the top 9 players, having
gains of more than 100% ..... some top picks, there  ..... !~!

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 September 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 31082009, attached below .....

..... the battle for the lead, between ORE and MEO has seen 
ORE breakout to a commanding lead and the top 11 players, having
gains of more than 100% ..... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## grace (1 September 2009)

Oh my gosh, am I going to get the wooden spoon award?  I was dreading looking at this thread actually because I thought I might be at the bottom.  At least I got something right this year...


----------



## prawn_86 (1 September 2009)

Dont worry Grace, the co i tipped has gone into administration...  Lucky i didnt actually buy any


----------



## ormond (1 September 2009)

Fortunate enough to put my money on ORE so have recouped most of my losses of last year.
One very happy camper!


----------



## 888 (22 September 2009)

I know that this is a very newbie question, but I can't help wander why would ORE shares gone up over 400% while the company is actually losing money and not profitable.  Could anyone help me make sense of this?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2009)

888 said:


> I know that this is a very newbie question, but I can't help wander why would ORE shares gone up over 400% while the company is actually losing money and not profitable.  Could anyone help me make sense of this?




I would start by asking in the ORE thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11861


----------



## 888 (22 September 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> I would start by asking in the ORE thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11861




sorry Joe , didn't know you had ORE thread.  I'll ask there


----------



## Trader Paul (2 October 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 30092009, attached below ..... 

..... the battle for the lead, between BAU, ORE and MEO has seen
BAU breakout to a commanding lead and the top 12 players, having
gains of more than 100% ..... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## drillinto (3 October 2009)

Thank you for the September table, Trader Paul.


----------



## Trader Paul (31 October 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 30102009, attached below .....  

..... the battle for the lead, between BAU and ORE  has seen them both
come back considerably, making it a more interesting duel going into 
the final 2 months of trading, while the top 11 players, still having
gains of more than 100% ..... !~!

have a great weekend

         paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (2 December 2009)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Results at 30112009, attached below .....

..... the battle for the lead, still rages between BAU and ORE .... 

While the top 14 players, have gains of more than 100% ..... !~!

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## adobee (2 December 2009)

Ohh I thought we were judging on who had the biggest $ increase. .. 
my badd ... still in with a chance ..


----------



## curryinahurry (21 December 2009)

hi folks
my first post. just a bit confused with the spread sheet -for eg Nov. CNX shows a gain of 132%. I thought the gain is 200% as the price has trippled. There were a few others that looked odd. am i looking at this wrong?


----------



## nulla nulla (21 December 2009)

G'day
Are you going to run this again for 2010?


----------



## So_Cynical (21 December 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> G'day
> Are you going to run this again for 2010?




This thread started on the 22nd so would expect a 2010 thread to start soon...prob a good idea to get a chart and selection ready to go other wise you could get trumped.


----------



## Trader Paul (25 December 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> G'day
> Are you going to run this again for 2010?







Hi folks,

Due to other commitments and time constraints on this end, it may be best,
if somebody else can pick up the slack for the annual 2010 competition ... 

Good luck and Happy New Year to all ... !~!

happy trading

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 January 2010)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ... !~!

Final results at 31122009, attached below ..... 


Happy New Year 2010

     paul



=====


----------



## ormond (2 January 2010)

Thanks for running the comp. Trader Paul.
Sold ORE at $1.60 the other month so its was certainly a good stock to be involved in this year.
cheers,ormond


----------



## drillinto (13 January 2010)

Thank you, Trader Paul.
I wish you a good and successful 2010.

My bet for 2010 is again TAM(Tanami Gold).
www.tanami.com.au


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2010)

Yeah, thanks for running Yogi. Some good returns there, which you would expect with the XAO climbing 40% or whatever. Would have been tough been on the sidelines watching that.


----------



## adobee (22 January 2010)

Top Fifteen ... There is no questioning it , I have a gift !


----------

